# Fatty night with Q-Views



## fishawn (Sep 10, 2008)

Been a while since I fired up some Fatty's, too much health food like Chicken, Brisket & Fish........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Time for some Fatty's, both large & small. All were rubbed prior to smoking......... The Largest of my batch was a scrambled egg & smoked chedar cheese version.......The other larger one was a "Bacon cheeseburger" with cooked ground beef, cooked bacon, smoked chedar, moz & bbq sauce (Baby Ray's).. the "Plain" small one had cheese & olives, the Interesting small "SPICY" one had diced Jalepeno's-olives-smoked red peppers & cheese. I had the smoker gremlin helping me, who may show up in pic from time to time. This was my third time for a scrambled egg Fatty, it it really good......Anyways, go smoke a Fatty!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like some great eating there glad ya had the help smoking to it makes it even better


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 10, 2008)

Real nice looking Fattys you did there,did your little Gremlin help with the eating as well.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 10, 2008)

The smoker gremlin loves Fattys, just not the hot ones. His favorite though is hands down brisket.


----------



## erain (Sep 10, 2008)

nice, looks good. i just did my first breakie fatty a few weeks ago and they are awesome!!!great job! nice assortment of ingreds also. thks for the qview!!!


----------



## northwet smoker (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks really good Scott. Glad to see you're taking advantage of the nice weather. Cheers.

Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks great Fishawn, love the variety.


----------

